# Las Ramblas Golf



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just been away for 2 weeks to Spain, and whilst there played a whole host of excellent courses. I played all of the Nicklaus IRM courses, Roda Golf, Las Colinas, Hacienda Del Alamo, Altorreal, but the one that stood out the most, was the incredible Las Ramblas. 

There's not a great deal of information online about Las Ramblas, but after reading some positive reviews online I decided to book it in for the final round of our 2 week break. The course, not far from Alicante, and set in amongst the Spanish hills is not particularly easy to find. We ended up almost missing our tee time due to the ever inconsistent Spanish road signs, but once there, you couldn't help but be impressed. The course was fully booked all day, with a queue on the first tee, and having played it, I can now see why.

The first tee gives you a perfect indication of what's to come. The tees are elevated, and when up there, you have a huge drop below you, an extremely tight fairway with trees on both sides, and a long dogleg-right par 4 to contend with. It's an incredibly challenging first hole, as you have to commit to your line, and then strike your shot well enough in order to avoid the danger on both sides. 

After tackling the par 4 and very long par 5 that follow, you're then greeted by the daunting par 5 4th. The challenge starts from the tee, a blind tee-shot up-hill, trees on the left, scrubland on the right, it's not a particularly easy tee-shot. If you make it out with a good tee shot, you've overcome the easiest part of the hole. The hole is split into 3 parts. 1 part being the initial 280-300 yard fairway, there is then a gigantic ravine, which has a tiny landing area within it, it which is designed for you to lay up, before taking on the green, which sits back at the top of the other side of the ravine.

It's the most daunting hole I've ever played, but, I came out of it well. I decided I'd lay my second shot up with a wedge as close to the edge of the ravine as possible. From here, I was left with 190 yards to carry the ravine, and make it onto the green. Pulled the Hybrid out of my bag, landed it on the green for 3, and 2-putted for an incredibly pleasing par. I was lucky though, the 3 other members of our party walked away with a 7, an 8 and a n/r. It's the greatest golf hole I've played though, supremely challenging, but so rewarding if you plot your way around it well. 

The rest of the course follows a similar pattern, blind tee-shots, tight tree-lined fairways, huge drop-off cliffs if you miss right or left, water in play on 6 or 7 holes and challenging, tough but short par 3's, and quick greens. If you're ever in the Murcia/Alicante region of Spain, you have to hunt down Las Ramblas and give it a go. Probably the most challenging golf course I've played, but also the most fun. Anyone else given it a go?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 1, 2014)

Cheers Dan for the review, staying in Villamartin for a week in two weeks time and it's on the list to play :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2014)

Enjoy, such a fun golf course! You playing anywhere else around there?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 1, 2014)

Villamartin as apartment is right next door, any other recommendations gratefully received


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2014)

If you can get a tee-time at Las Colinas Golf and Country Club I'd snap it up. Superb course, top 100 in Europe, fantastic practice facilities, specced out buggies, and the course is in superb condition. Love that place. Altorreal is worth the journey to too, really challenging, tight, tree-lined course.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 1, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			If you can get a tee-time at Las Colinas Golf and Country Club I'd snap it up. Superb course, top 100 in Europe, fantastic practice facilities, specced out buggies, and the course is in superb condition. Love that place. Altorreal is worth the journey to too, really challenging, tight, tree-lined course.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers the twilight deals there look good value, what time was it getting dark with you there?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2014)

Think it was around 8. We managed to tee off after 3 on a few days and still easily got 18 in, so there's still plenty of light. Wasn't much light around when we played Las Colinas though. Went for an early bird tee-time, and the only one they had available was 7.50am. Was dark all the way there, and while we warmed up, and the sun was only just starting to creep up when we teed off. Was a seriously early start, but so worth it, it's the nicest course I've played.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 1, 2014)

Parents have a villa at las rambles and agree with everything said by the op.
Perhaps not the best course for a high handicap society (last time I was there a bunch of Brits were having a right old moan about how tough it was) but a real gem of a course and certainly dramatic.
Great review by the way.


----------



## simplyme (Oct 3, 2014)

If you are staying in Villamartin and don't mind an hours drive, without doubt get yourself over to Condado De Alhama (Polaris World resort)

The Jack Nicklaus course is superb! 

Agree Las Ramblas is a great course, I often pay it a visit when over at the apartment.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 5, 2014)

Do we need handicap certs for any of the above courses?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nope. Wasn't asked for a handicap certificate at any of the courses we played, even at Las Colinas which is hosting Q School next week.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 5, 2014)

Cheers Dan :thup:

How did you go about booking tee times? Phone through on the day or on line a bit before hand?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 6, 2014)

We stayed on an IRM resort, so booked our first week at the 5 Nicklaus courses direct through them via email. We then booked Las Ramblas and Las Colinas direct via email, and booked all our other rounds via ClubMurcia.com.


----------



## simplyme (Oct 6, 2014)

I've never had to produce one at any course in Spain


----------



## Essex_Stu (Oct 7, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Cheers Dan :thup:

How did you go about booking tee times? Phone through on the day or on line a bit before hand?
		
Click to expand...

. 

Go into costacalida golf tours dead opposite villamartin plaza. They always have good deals on.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 8, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			. 

Go into costacalida golf tours dead opposite villamartin plaza. They always have good deals on.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 25, 2014)

Well had an awesome week, temps never dropped below 27 in the day and wall to wall sun 

Had totally under estimated how busy the area would be so failed to get a game on the first day and others meant we finished in the dark twice.
First one out was Villamartin and pretty scruffy around the tees, very slow , 5.5 hours and finished in the dark on 18

Las Ramblas next up , um jury is out on this one. Far too many blind tee shots and no idea if group in front were out of range as no bells etc. On the 4th smashed a drive to end of fairway then didn't quite catch a 7 iron to just end up short on the bank, hacked it out and made par.
On the 9th, right angle dog leg left we were still to take our second shots when group behind tried to drive green !!!!!

Highlight of the week by far, Las Colinas. Played at 8.50 with couple of lads from Brum, cant fault the place, awesome practice areas, free range balls and super teched buggies.

Final round at Compadour , had a tee time of 3.10 ( Twilight) but sneaked on at 2.40 as no starter and first tee free. Pretty dark when we finished and couldn't see the hole for putting out on 18th which was a shame as birdie chance for a level par round but two putted.


----------

